# R33 Center Console Lid Latch



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello,

I have tried to order a new console lid 3 times and every time after weeks of waiting been told they can't get one. I only need the latch as mine has cracked and I've repaired it a couple of times but now it's just fallen apart.

I'll buy the lid if anyone has one, or just the latch if you're willing to sell one. And the kicker is shipping to the USA. 

If anyone has one and willing to sell and ship, please let me know.

Thank you,
Cory


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

I think i might have one, can you post a pic please?


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Stole this from eBay but here's the lid. The latch I need is on the right side.
Thank you.


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

This bit?


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

YES!!


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

I sent you a message.

Thank you!!


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Just wanted to post that *skylinegts2gtr *is a wonderful person and mailed me the latch, which I have already installed, and it is as glorious as I had remembered. Ha.

Thanks so much. It's nice when people help people.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Amen to that!


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

No worries! Im happy its going to good use, no matter how big or small the part is!


----------

